# Hill Farmer (TB)



## Foxford (26 January 2008)

Anyone know this stallion? I was looking into Mickeys pedigree today, and Hill Farmer is his dams sire. He is the spitting image of his grandpa! Does anyone know if he is still alive? I think his breeding was south american, but I'm pretty new to this game. Looks a lovely horse anyway.

He is also in my friends yearlings pedigree so I'll have to show her the pic I found.


----------



## Bananaman (26 January 2008)

As he was born in 1972, it's very unlikely that he is still with us unfortunately.

I saw him at stud in Essex when viewing stallions for my TB mare. I thought he was stunning with so much presence but he did look a little 'jolly', for want of a better word, and as my mare could be sharpish decided to use the ID Embla George who was at the same stud instead.

I know I made the right choice for my mare but have never forgotten Hill Farmer....he was gorgeous.


----------



## Foxford (26 January 2008)

Thanks, I thought it would be unlikely. Mickey is the most laid back horse in the world. However he is half NF so I think a lot of it might be to do with that! I think he gets his size and colour from the TB side though. Here he is last year - his dapples have faded a lot this year though.


----------



## JCWHITE (26 January 2008)

I am lucky enough to still have a Hill Farmer mare. I think there was only one year of stock after mine. I bought her because the Hill Farmer filly I had, went on to win the Foxhunter at Wembley.The mare I have now, and have owned for 19 years, is still going strong here in France, we won a class at an International show last spring, and competed in the Veterans (for the riders)Championships last autumn, at the City of the Horse here in France, Pompadour. Interestingly, her pedigree traces back to the winner of the Prix d'l Arc de Triomphe here in Paris. My mare was as dark grey as the horse in your picture as a youngster. She still has that competitive drive, and spirit, after all this time, a horse of a lifetime. I would like to post a picture, but cant quite see how to do it, maybe tomorrow! I would love to buy another of that line, so if anyones got one?


----------



## Foxford (26 January 2008)

My friends yearling is (I think!) by Bazaar's Exclusive and that seems to be a very popular line. I'm not sure if Hill Farmer still has any sons at stud though. Welton Crackerjack is Bazaar's Exclusives sire, but he died in 2002 unfortunately.


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2008)

I'm sorry, Farmer died some years ago; he was still at Embla Stud near Stafford and was a smashing person; he is still much missed and is behind several good event horses.  Most of his stock are good performers.  
I have a photo I took of him somewhere, I'll try to find it in the next couple of days for you.


----------



## ecs (27 January 2008)

i also saw hill farmer many many years ago at Embla Stud and yet if agree he was a lovely horse, and the people there were lovely too


----------



## Foxford (27 January 2008)

Thanks, that would be lovely.


----------



## Heidi1 (1 February 2008)

I have a Hill Farmer gelding.... Mogul II
He is 19 and standing at 17.2hh, love him to bits.


----------



## Bananaman (1 February 2008)

Gosh, doesn't he look like his daddy?  Beautiful.


----------



## Foxford (1 February 2008)

Wow! He is lovely. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Heidi1 (1 February 2008)

Thank you..........


----------



## Heidi1 (1 February 2008)

Here's a picture of Hill Farmer.....................


----------



## JCWHITE (1 February 2008)

Fantastic everyone, can someone pm me with how to put a photo on please, I would love to post a pic of my 20 yr old. Thank you in advance


----------



## jillashmore (21 April 2010)

Hill Farmer died in the late 80's about a month after my mare had been tested in foal to him. The foal my mare had I sold as a yearling to a man in Shrewbury she was a grey and white skewbald standing at 15hh at 1yr old probably, to mature about 16.3/17hh. She would now be about 22? She was called Sapphire Sea Mist and a most beautiful nature. I would love to know what happened to her the man I sold her to told me he sold her not much later and he had heard she had gone through the performance horse sales at Stoneleigh about 1990? Any info gratefully received. I think one of his son's was called Embla Farmer and he continued to stand as a stallion at the Embla Stud in Staffordshire. Don't know whether he is still there or even if the stud is still there.


----------



## Simsar (21 April 2010)

nice stamp not seen him before!  Shame about the leg from the knee but still nice sort. xx


----------



## KarynK (22 April 2010)

I had a son of his, a yellow buckskin out of a Connemara mare, Super talented little horse but a little bit "sharp" He died a few years back aged 20, but was a lovely type, Will see if I can dig out a picture of him and scan it to post.


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2010)

I'm still trying to find that snap of him I have but I'll ask them if they have any when I go next week.
BTW, Embla Farmer was standing there but died a few years ago now, he was a cracking sort of ISH too, you'd have liked him I think, Simsar.


----------



## seabiscuit (22 April 2010)

The now deceased coloured stallion Pauldarys Top Tiger a Grade A SJ was by Hill Farmer out of a couloured Irish mare. He produced a few fantastic grade A horses including the 14.3 hands Pauldarys Tiger Flight who was one of the best young rider horses in the country ridden by Ellen Whitaker and Nicole Pavitt. A lot of his offspring seem to be quite buzzy and difficult but are very talented.
He has a few stallion sons standing a Pauldarys stud.


----------



## Simsar (22 April 2010)

MFH9 said:



			I'm still trying to find that snap of him I have but I'll ask them if they have any when I go next week.
BTW, Embla Farmer was standing there but died a few years ago now, he was a cracking sort of ISH too, you'd have liked him I think, Simsar.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Embla St George and Embla Farmer was their one more Pat??


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2010)

Simsar said:



			I remember Embla St George and Embla Farmer was their one more Pat??
		
Click to expand...

One of their main stallions was Colman who sired Maurice Miner (still going, I plan to use him on Bea this year if she's not sold) 

They also had Embla Statesman, lovely chestnut 











Embla George (no ST!) who sired Inish St George and Embla Alfred, sadly deceased, sired by George too






On point to point catching up duty and having fun after the last race!






They've all bred good Grade As, advanced eventers and dressage horses let alone loads of great hunters and show horses too; very underestimated IMO but then, I'm biased, they're great friends of ours and OH has just re fenced the whole place!

Sorry, grey is Alfred not George!


----------



## Simsar (22 April 2010)

Pat thank you my mistake I remeber Coleman too, fantastic horses thats what we are aiming for. Just of to Hitchin to pick up semen I'll be back for further discusion!  xx


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2010)

Meant to add, they have a new boy on the block too.
Embla Kestrel, by Embla Alfred x Embla Jess by Colman so all old Embla breeding there.  He's a 16.2 bay with socks and blaze, passed his Weatherbys NTR inspection with flying colours.


----------



## bouncebackability (22 April 2010)

I also own a Hill Farmer mare. 3/4 tb x welsh, 23 this year and still sharp and athletic, I'd give anything to have my time with her again!
She's been an amazing horse for me, turns her hoof to anything (hunted, evented, dressage, showjumped). Would love to post a pic if I can work out how.
I'm kicking myself that I never had the opportunity to breed from her as I'm sure crossed with a tb she would have produced a superb event type as my next horse


----------



## seabiscuit (22 April 2010)

Bouncebackability- does she have any problems which mean that you cant breed? If not I wouldnt let the age put you off, she 's not too old, and if you say she is still looking sharp and athletic it sounds like she's in good form for her age. I'd be tempted to give it a go , but can completly understand if you dont want to risk it


----------



## Simsar (22 April 2010)

All inseminated and back for discusion, Pat just seen the TB they have, but don't want to hijack post so will mail/pm you.


----------



## alex2 (22 April 2010)

I used to own a 3/4 TB mare by Hill Farmer and she was only 15:1hh but did open (3'6") XC easily. I bought her as a dark grey as your photo, and she was white once she got into her teens.
Here is a photo of Hill Farmer: http://www.tynybrynfarms.com/images/Hill Farmer.jpg
You might be interested to know that Pauldary Top Tiger is by Hill Farmer and he is coloured, http://pauldarystud.com/TopTiger.aspx


----------



## Clodagh (22 April 2010)

MFH9, a long shot but is that Simon Hall riding George in the jumping pic? I think he used to hunt hounds with him?


----------



## Kiribati_uk (22 April 2010)

Wow what a blast from the past lovely to see pics of the Embla boys, ny parents used them alot and bred some fab foals that have done all jobs all had great temperments.
George was undoutable my fave, Colman was a bit scary(i was only a kid) They also had a lovely coloured staalion Dallas Brightspark and a big bay Tb stallion, whats his name??


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 April 2010)

Oh...........I have a yearling by Bazaars Chief and he has all this fabulous breeding, here's hoping he is as good as some of the horses in the above posts!!!


----------



## Maesfen (22 April 2010)

Clodagh said:



			MFH9, a long shot but is that Simon Hall riding George in the jumping pic? I think he used to hunt hounds with him?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, worded that a bit wrong; the pics of the grey are Alfred, a George son.  I think but not totally sure that is Gary Williams on him, who whipped in to the Albrighton.


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2010)

Kiribati_uk said:



			Wow what a blast from the past lovely to see pics of the Embla boys, ny parents used them alot and bred some fab foals that have done all jobs all had great temperments.
George was undoutable my fave, Colman was a bit scary(i was only a kid) They also had a lovely coloured staalion Dallas Brightspark and a big bay Tb stallion, whats his name??
		
Click to expand...

Nice to know they've been appreciated and done well too.
Sparky is the sire of their present coloured boy, Bazaars Texas (sire of the one in my avatar!)  
The bay TB was probably Big Connaught; he was a very nice sort, had two by him, one was champion and top priced 2 year old at the HIS sale at Malvern.  They also had Caledonian Bay, another ex HIS stallion, had one by him as well!


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2010)

Pat I mean't Party Boss TB?? x


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2010)

Simsar said:



			Pat I mean't Party Boss TB?? x
		
Click to expand...

I must be dense - don't answer that!  But I don't recognise that name at all as one of theirs.


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2010)

Its on the OFS website http://www.overafarmstud.co.uk/index1.html   Scroll down a bit.


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2010)

Now I am confused!  What has Overa Farm got to do with Embla Stud even though Overa stand Inish St George?


----------



## Simsar (23 April 2010)

OK I'm being dim, I can't find Embla google came up with OFS.  Please help my head has gone all stupid.


----------



## Maesfen (23 April 2010)

Aah, pennies dropped now.  Embla don't have a website which is a shame but they don't do technical; it's something they've meant to do but never got around to it.


----------



## nullarbor (4 July 2011)

jillashmore said:



			Hill Farmer died in the late 80's about a month after my mare had been tested in foal to him. The foal my mare had I sold as a yearling to a man in Shrewbury she was a grey and white skewbald standing at 15hh at 1yr old probably, to mature about 16.3/17hh. She would now be about 22? She was called Sapphire Sea Mist and a most beautiful nature. I would love to know what happened to her the man I sold her to told me he sold her not much later and he had heard she had gone through the performance horse sales at Stoneleigh about 1990? Any info gratefully received. I think one of his son's was called Embla Farmer and he continued to stand as a stallion at the Embla Stud in Staffordshire. Don't know whether he is still there or even if the stud is still there.
		
Click to expand...

I think I know of the mare you are referring to. I have a lovely coloured gelding by Stanhopes Diddicoy out of a mare called Sapphire Sea Mist who is by Hill Farmer!! Although in the photos i have of her she is just grey, dont know if this could have changed with age though? Am still in touch with the owners of the mare so will try and find out a bit more about her but here is a picture they sent me of her competing a few years ago. I think that she had showjumped to grade B before they bought her and did dressage but I may have got that wrong....







And here is a pic of her with my boy as a foal!


----------



## JCWHITE (5 July 2011)

More pictures of the above coloured please!
So glad this thread has been resurrected.Have enjoyed reading through.
I last wrote on her in 2008, my Hill Farmer mare is now 24, and still leading me a merry dance!
Hope to put a piccy on later if I can.


----------



## koeffee (5 July 2011)

http://pauldarystud.com/TopTiger.aspx   they have youngsters for sale will hill farmer in ther pedigree.


----------



## nullarbor (5 July 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			More pictures of the above coloured please!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, with pleasure. He is such an angel! Hi is 5 this year and is doing pre novice eventing.


----------



## Maesfen (5 July 2011)

No wonder you are so pleased with him, veeeeery nice.  Hope he has a successful career ahead of him.


----------



## angrovestud (5 July 2011)

I think I may know a little about Sapphire Sea Mist I might be way off the plot though i believe the man who bought her was Graham evans a well know coloured horse dealer and Think he sold her to the current chair woman of chaps and she may well have had a foal she was then sold on I think.


----------



## whisp&willow (5 July 2011)

my friend has a grand daughter of hill farmers'.


----------



## JCWHITE (5 July 2011)

Love the coloured pictures, he is super, will load my 24 yr old pixs tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## magicpants (14 July 2011)

I have a grand-daughter and great grand-daughter of his


----------



## JCWHITE (14 July 2011)

Bred in Shropshire, competed in most things in her life, still bright and sound.
Seen here competing in 2010 as a 23yr old, her last outing in affiliated jumping, in France and loving the job as much as ever!







Here she is having a jolly, first time at Trec, PTV Amateur Elite level.
Me, I just wanted to jump the log!!
Still doing stuff at 24, keeps her mind occupied and body active.


----------



## JCWHITE (14 July 2011)

Re the above post:
She is the ORIGINAL daughter of the great Hill Farmer.
JC


----------



## bouncebackability (14 July 2011)

This is your mares half-sister JCWHITE, also 24 and still going strong.

We dont compete but this was taken today. 3/4 Tb and a rare bay (or so it seems). Shes lacking topline at the moment having had a few months off with an injury but all being well will be brought back to work shortly

My beautiful girl:






So damn pretty! (photo from a couple of years ago)


----------



## JCWHITE (15 July 2011)

Amazing mare too!
Great adverts for British breeding, I always think.
Any more *originals* out there?
JC


----------



## SB500 (7 May 2012)

jillashmore said:



			Hill Farmer died in the late 80's about a month after my mare had been tested in foal to him. The foal my mare had I sold as a yearling to a man in Shrewbury she was a grey and white skewbald standing at 15hh at 1yr old probably, to mature about 16.3/17hh. She would now be about 22? She was called Sapphire Sea Mist and a most beautiful nature. I would love to know what happened to her the man I sold her to told me he sold her not much later and he had heard she had gone through the performance horse sales at Stoneleigh about 1990? Any info gratefully received. I think one of his son's was called Embla Farmer and he continued to stand as a stallion at the Embla Stud in Staffordshire. Don't know whether he is still there or even if the stud is still there.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jill. A friend of mine saw your post from a few years ago and alerted me. We own your beautiful HF foal and would love to get in touch. She is a very special horse with a very special nature. Have lots of fotos of her and her foals who are equally special.


----------

